# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  I want to train for a show. Need advice. Bikini Vs. Figure?

## Rollergirl

Hi there. I am wanting to start some competitions. I figured I would just try for bikini. Is that where most girls start with? Also, didn't know what my potential was? Any help, advice, experience from girls that have competed. My stats: 38yrs, 5'7", 118. I lift 3-4 days a week, just started again with my trainer.
Thanks so much.
Also, I guess there is a show in my area this week, so i am gonna try to attend and get more info there

----------


## SlimmerMe

Let me be the first to wish you good luck! 

YOU GO GIRL!

----------


## FireGuy

Big difference between Bikini & Figure. Bikini is around a 15-17% bodyfat range with little to any muscle development. Figure is more in the 12-13% bodyfat range with capped delts, quad separation, defined abs and obliques. The presentation is a bit more challenging in Figure as well. I stop short of calling it posing but the quarter turns take much more work than what the Bikini girls are asked to do on stage as well.

----------


## Rollergirl

As for bikini..do u get deducted for being more cut and defined? A girl I know is competing figure and her body is not too much different than mine. I mean, you can tell she is getting ready for competition. But mine would be like that if I put a little more effort into my workout...which I have started doing

----------


## dec11

kawigirl could give you loads of info on this

----------


## mrniceguy215

Decides on the look you want to go for.

----------


## FireGuy

Mrs Fire won several Figure classes as well as a few Overall titles as well. Took top 15 in the USA Championships in 2008. Judging is just so subjective, switched over to bodybuilding, much more challenging and rewarding. Would recommend Figure over Bikini if you are seeking a chance to challenge and push yourself.

----------


## Rollergirl

I personally think I would like figure better. Plus, your right..it would definitely be more of a challenge for me.

----------


## FireGuy

Up until just last year the Bikini contest was often held out in the Lobby of shows and didnt even take place on the stage. Obviously the NPC figured why not sanction the event and make them all purchase NPC cards at $100 to compete. Even now the Bikini portion of the show is often (not all the time) held between prejudging and the night show of bodybuilding shows so they are not really part of the contest. One of the best things you can do is start going to competitions and see how they work. Dont go to just the night show, go to the prejudging, this is held the morning of the show and is when all the judging is actually done.

----------


## Rollergirl

I noticed that about the scheduling. The one coming up has figure on Friday nite and bodybuilding and bikini the next day... 
As for cycling..if one were to do a round of Var. Which I know you can't during competiton. That would probably most likely put them in figure level??

----------


## FireGuy

Yeah, the bikini is usually held after the bodybuilding prejuding and before the night show. It's still pretty much a sidebar element to most shows. If it sounds Like I am down on Bikini contests it's cause I am. Anyways, many of the women I know who compete in Figure these days dabble in some Var and some anti estrogens. Obviously if you are planning on competing in a natural show the Var is a no-no.

----------


## Reed

Good luck! Yeah bikini < figure

----------


## Kawigirl

> Decides on the look you want to go for.


Yup...if you can handle being more muscular...Figure. If you choose to be less muscular (way less) bikini is a choice. I suggest looking at actual Pictures from categories from the Arnold or Olympia and see the difference. Figure is more aggressive in ALL senses of the classes; and IMO....much more difficult on a competition scale.

Figure is easier (IMO) with more opportunity for advancement cause of the ease of the sport.

I can no longer be "bikini" after years of Figure. Our bodies are too advanced to have that look on stage. Even if I did try to loose muscle mass....my look wouldn't get far in Bikini any longer.

----------


## Kawigirl

> Mrs Fire won several Figure classes as well as a few Overall titles as well. Took top 15 in the USA Championships in 2008. Judging is just so subjective, switched over to *bodybuilding, much more challenging and rewarding*. Would recommend Figure over Bikini if you are seeking a chance to challenge and push yourself.


 
Very true due to the little competition. Seems more and more are taking the Figure route...or even the easier route of bikini. Hence; more competition.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I agree with Fireguy...personally i hate womans figure or bikini and it has nothing to do with the athletes, its the judging that is soooo subjective it kills me to watch it, my wife has done nationals twice and world championships once and the judging sucked in all of them, she was always either to lean, too mascular of not lean enough, to small or to big, never know what they will look for from show to show, very low level of consistancy, so do the show and do it for you, it's hell of a fun and very self rewarding, good luck...

----------


## Bulkn

> she was always either to lean, too mascular of not lean enough, to small or to big, never know what they will look for from show to show, very low level of consistancy, so do the show and do it for you, it's hell of a fun and very self rewarding, good luck...


Same here in Austraila

----------

